# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά και Άλλα - Various Historical > Ιστορικά Ro/Ro και Φορτηγά Πλοία >  Aegean Pearl [C.R. Tanger, Stena Progress, Union Dunedin, TFL Progress]

## Apostolos

To Ετζιαν Περλ μετα απο μία σύντομη επισκευή και δεξαμενισμό αναχωρει αύριο χαράματα για να αντικαταστήσει το Ετζιαν Φάντασυ στην γραμμή Μασσαλίας - Κασαμπλάνκας.

----------


## manolis m.

Kai mia phwto apa kwtw pros ta panw...
PC160030.jpg

----------


## manolis m.

kai alles dyo apo tin paramoni stou dtin megali plwti tou peramatos !
PC170003.jpg
PC170029.jpg

----------


## VERA

X8ES TO AFHSA...XIONISMENH PLWRH STH MASSALIA PRIN KAMIA 15 MERES KAI MIA APO THN DE3AMENH...DENESAI LES KAI EINAI AN8RWPOS..GALHNIES 8ALASSES STHN PLWRH TOY...KAI KALA TA3IDIA NA EXOYN OSOI MEINAN NA TO TA3IDEYOYN..NA EISTE KALA PAIDIA...POTE DEN LHSMONW NA AGAPW AYTOYS POY MOY EDWSAN FTERA GIA NA PETAW...
DSC02880.jpg

DSC02728.jpg

----------


## moutsokwstas

συγχαρητηρια! απιθανες φωτο.

----------


## Apostolos

> X8ES TO AFHSA...XIONISMENH PLWRH STH MASSALIA PRIN KAMIA 15 MERES KAI MIA APO THN DE3AMENH...DENESAI LES KAI EINAI AN8RWPOS..GALHNIES 8ALASSES STHN PLWRH TOY...KAI KALA TA3IDIA NA EXOYN OSOI MEINAN NA TO TA3IDEYOYN..NA EISTE KALA PAIDIA...POTE DEN LHSMONW NA AGAPW AYTOYS POY MOY EDWSAN FTERA GIA NA PETAW...


Ο Μιχάλης θα έφαγε ήττα με το χιόνι έτσι???

----------


## VERA

NAI TI NA SOY PW!!!MESA STHN HTTA!OLO TO KYRIWS GKARAZ BAPSAME KAI E3W TO XIONI EPEFTE FOYL!APISTEYTOS EINAI, PRAGMATIKA...

----------


## Apostolos

Ναι τι ωραίος! Μεσα στην υγρασία!

----------


## VERA

PWS TO BRISKEIS?

----------


## xidianakis

που εχει χαθει αυτο το βαπορι?? κανει δρομολογια?

----------


## Ellinis

Έχει ναυλωθεί από τα μέσα Φλεβάρη και για 3 μήνες, στην ιταλική Grendi, για να κάνει Genoa-Cagliari.

----------


## VERA

KALHSPERA APO GENOA..EWS TELOS IOYNIOY 8A PARAMEINOYME STH GRAMMH GENOA-CAGLIARI KAI META BLEPOYME...MIA XARA H GRAMMOYLA PANTWS KAI OI NAYLWTES APSOGOI

----------


## sea world

KALA TAKSIDIA NA XETE VERA KAI NA MAS ENHMERWNEIS POU KAI POU :Wink:  :Razz:

----------


## Ellinis

6 χρόνια πριν, το AEGEAN PEARL είχε επιστρέψει -θαλασσοδαρμένο- από τη ναύλωση στην CoTuNav. Ξεχειμώνιασε στο Νεο Μώλο και μετά ναυλώθηκε στο βρεταννικό στρατό για μεταφορές προς το Ιράκ.

pearl.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Εσεις οι παλιοί έχετε καμια φώτο επι εποχής Χανδρή? Οταν ειμουν στο πλοίο ήθελα να βάψω τις τσιμινιέρες μπλέ με το λευκό Χ που ακόμα υπάρχει χαραγμένο αντι του απαίσιου ξερατού κίτρινου-μπλε...

----------


## ndimitr93

Τώρα κάνει δρομολόγια απο Γένοβα προς Σασάρι??

----------


## opelmanos

*Το πλοίο στο λιμάνι της Μυτηλήνης πρίν από λίγο.Αφιερωμένες στον ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΟ και τον καπτα-Λεονάρδο(Leo)Θα ακολουθήσουν  κι άλλες από την μεσημεριανή του αναχώρηση.Σόρρυ για την ποιότητα αλλά είναι από το κινητό μου*


*Συνημμένο Αρχείο 55304

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 55305*

----------


## Apostolos

Ε αυτό δέν το περίμενα ποτε! Απο το Freetown στην Μυτιλήνη!!! Γεια σου Βέρα σε ζηλεύω!

----------


## opelmanos

*Και η αναχώρηση του πλοίου πρίν λίγο.Αφιερωμένες εξαιρετικά Για την Βέρα και τον Απόστολο.*


*Συνημμένο Αρχείο 55340

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 55341

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 55342

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 55343

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 55344*

----------


## opelmanos

*Και άλλες 3.Απόστολε η Βέρα είναι η κοπέλα που κάθεται στον καταπέλτη?*


*Συνημμένο Αρχείο 55345

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 55346

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 55347*

----------


## Apostolos

Αυτή αυτή!!! Ως τώρα η μοναδική άξια αξιωματικός που έχω συναντήσει

----------


## Apostolos

Μία φώτο που έψαχνα πολύ και ο φίλος μας Albert Novelli φρόντισε να μας στείλει... Το Aegean Pearl ως TFL Progress παρέα με την αδελφούλα του TFL Prosperity στην Ελευσίνα τον Απρίλιο του 1983!!!


141 TFL PROGRESS & TFL PROSPERITY APR 1983.JPG

----------


## Νικόλας

παιδιά από τα δεξιά η δεύτερη πλώρη του ΑΘΕΝΣ δεν είναι ?? :Confused:

----------


## opelmanos

> Μία φώτο που έψαχνα πολύ και ο φίλος μας Albert Novelli φρόντισε να μας στείλει... Το Aegean Pearl ως TFL Progress παρέα με την αδελφούλα του TFL Prosperity στην Ελευσίνα τον Απρίλιο του 1983!!!
> 
> 
> 141 TFL PROGRESS & TFL PROSPERITY APR 1983.JPG


Πω πω !!Λες και βρίσκεται σε διαλυτήριο είναι και περιμένει την μοίρα του

----------


## Apostolos

Όχι το Αθενς δεν ειναι εκεί ανάμεσα (ένα απλό φορτηγό είναι, άλλωστε το Αθενς Εξπρές ήρθε το 1986) αλλά και τα πλοία είναι τότε νεότατα και πλέον σύγχρονα της εποχής! Μόνο 5 ετών!!!

----------


## vinman

*Για τον Απόστολο,χθές Σάββατο 10 Οκτωβρίου στο λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 60162

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 60163

----------


## Apostolos

Thanks! Αυτές οι τσιμινιέρες μια ζωή τρέχουν από τις αναθυμιάσεις...

----------


## arxidokimos

ontws autes oi tsiminieres einai provlima otan eidika mpeneis stis skales gia na katebeis sto kirios garaz.. auto to bapori tha to thimame se oli mou tin zwi .. mparkara 21-4-2008 me kapetanio karadimitri ,, uploiarxara cpt bera ,kogiami athipoploiarxo  .kai lostromo to kalutero paidi  mixalis ..

----------


## xidianakis

χρειαζομαι 2 πληροφοριες για το πλοιο. 
1. τωρα κανει το δρομολογιο ελλαδα-κυπρος?
2. σε ποια εταιρια ανηκει και πως μπορω να επικοινωνησω με τα γραφεια της εταιριας.

----------


## Apostolos

Κάνει εβδομαιαίο. Τώρα ποιά εταιρία θές, την ναυλώτρια ή την ιδιοκτήτρια?

----------


## xidianakis

> Κάνει εβδομαιαίο. Τώρα ποιά εταιρία θές, την ναυλώτρια ή την ιδιοκτήτρια?


ΦΙΛΕ ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΕ, ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ ΣΟΥ. ΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΣΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΑ ΚΙ ΕΜΑΘΑ ΤΟ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΟ ΤΟΥ.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

AEGEAN PEARL στον πειραια.Μια φωτο ειδικα αφιερωμενη στον χρηστη Apostolos :Wink: 

negatives (122).jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Αυτό το βαπόρι όλο σκουριά έχει... Όσο και να έχεις παλέψει πάλι κιτρινίλες έχει!!!!
Thanks  :Wink:

----------


## dokimakos21

*ΕΤΖΙΑΝ ΠΕΡΛ Στην γωνια του σε στιγμες ξεκουρασης....*
*Χαρισμενη στον Αποστολο...*

*PB091240.JPG*

----------


## Apostolos

Τι ξεκούραση... Ο κόσμος εκει δέν σταματά για ώρες να φορτώνει... Τι ώρες ανάπαυσης μου λέτε τώρα....
Το πλοίο και απο μέσα που το είδα ζητά απεγνωσμένα επισκευή

----------


## dokimakos21

*ΕΤΖΙΑΝ ΠΕΡΛ-Εχ8ες στην Καρβουνοσκαλα...*
P1300196.JPG

----------


## diagoras

Αegean pearl

----------


## Apostolos

Τις επόμενες μέρες θα ξεκινησει πάλι για κάποια ναυλωση

----------


## VERA

> Τις επόμενες μέρες θα ξεκινησει πάλι για κάποια ναυλωση


 .......EYELPISTOYME....

----------


## Apostolos

Η πιο περιποιημένη πλώρη ΦΓ/ΟΓ...
pearl bow.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

> Η πιο περιποιημένη πλώρη ΦΓ/ΟΓ...
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 77060


 Αλήθεια πότε θα δέσει για επισκευή αυτό το πλοίο?
Όντως είναι πολύ περιποιημένη η πλώρη του πράγμα σπάνιο για ro-ro !!

----------


## Apostolos

Μα ειναι σε επισκευή...
Αν εννοείς δεξαμενη, τα ΦΓ ειναι υποχρεωμένα καθε 4 χρόνια...
Αν εχεις προκομένους γραμματικούς, ναυκλήρους και ναυτες οι πλώρες ειναι κούκλες!

----------


## opelmanos

> Μα ειναι σε επισκευή...
> Αν εννοείς δεξαμενη, τα ΦΓ ειναι υποχρεωμένα καθε 4 χρόνια...
> Αν εχεις προκομένους γραμματικούς, ναυκλήρους και ναυτες οι πλώρες ειναι κούκλες!


Kάθε 4 χρόνια ? :Confused: Συγνώμη Απόστολε αλλά δεν ποιάνουν μύδια τόσο καιρό τα ύφαλα πως γίνεται αυτό δεν το κόβει η πανίδα την ταχύτητα του δεν καίει περισσότερο εφόσον ζορίζεται παραπάνω ? Η Μήπως πέφτουν δύτες κατα περιόδους και καθαρίζουν τα πολλά πολλά?

----------


## Apostolos

Οταν μπαίνουν τα κατάλληλα υφαλοχρώματα δεν υπαρχει πρόβλημα. Συνήθως όμως ο Αγαπητός τα βγάζει καθε 2 με 3.Οι προπέλες, τιμόνια και αναρροφήσεις της μηχανής καθαρίζονται με δύτες...

----------


## Apostolos

Πιθανών αύριο το πλοίο να αναχωρήσει για Ιταλία, ναυλωμένο στην εταιρία που ήταν και πέρισυ. Ευχόμαστε σε όλο το ελληνικό πλήρωμα (το οποίο συνεχώς μειώνετε) καλά ταξίδια και γρήγορη επιστροφή!

----------


## navielect

> (το οποίο συνεχώς μειώνετε)


Καταραμενη κριση. Δεν υπαρχουν λεφτα και οι φτωχοι εφοπλιστες πως θα τα βγαλουν περα  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Apostolos

Όλοι για το χαβιάρι στο χωμί τους πολεμάνε!

----------


## Apostolos

Το πλοίο μετακινήθηκε στη γραμμή Μασσαλία Κασαμπλανκα μεχρι να επιστρεψει το Aegean Fantasy απο την επισκευή του

----------


## nikosnasia

¶σπρο άσπρο το 2002.
Pict2002035.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Το πλοίο ναυλώθηκε απο την CMA - CGM για το ταξίδι Μασσαλία - Καζαμπλάνκα. Η ειρωνεία είναι ότι το ομόσταυλό του Aegean Fantasy είναι ναυλωμένο στην IMTC για το ίδιο δρομολόγιο! Ανταγωνιστές της ίδιας εταιρίας!!!

----------


## arxidokimos

το πλοιο παραμενει με ελληνικη σημαια?

----------


## Apostolos

Ναι ακόμα δεν έχουμε ευτυχώς κάποια αλλαγή...

----------


## Apostolos

Ας καλωσορίσουμε τον βαπορα στην Ελλάδα που χθές για πρώτη φορά το είδα πρύμα απο τον αδελφάκι του για πρώτη φορά (και δεν έβγαλα φώτο  :Sad: )
Καλως ήλθες Βέρα, Μπάμπη, Μιχάλη, Στάθη, Ηλία και σε όλα τα καλά παιδιά!!!

----------


## arxidokimos

καλωσ ορισαν το πλοιο και το πληρωμα του Aegean Pearl

----------


## Apostolos

Το πλοίο εκτελέι πλεόν δρομολόγια για λογαριασμό της άλοτε ανταγωνίστριας Salamis Lines απο Λαυριο για Κύπρο - Ισραήλ
Ας το δούμε σε μια πρόσφατη επίσκεψη που του κάναμε στο Λαυριο για να θυμηθούμε τα παλιά...

----------


## cpt. mimis

ΚΑΝΩ ΛΑΘΟΣ Η ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣΕ ΤΑ ΔΡΟΜΟΓΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΗΡΘΕ ΠΕΡΑΜΑ?

----------


## pantelis2009

Το AEGEAN PEARL στις  11-02-2011 στη ΝΑΥΣΙ.
Χαρισμένη σε Apostolos, nikosnasia, arxidokimos, cpt. mimis και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Wink: 


AEGEAN PEARL 01 11-02-2011.jpg

----------


## cpt. mimis

H PERLA ΗΤΑΝ ΑΝΕΚΑΘΕΝ ΕΝΑ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΠΟΥ ΠΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΕΜΕΙΝΕ ΑΠΟ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ. ΤΩΡΑ ΞΕΜΕΙΝΕ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΣΤΟ ΠΕΡΑΜΑ....   :Sad: 
ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΑΠΩΡΕΙΑ ΤΗΣ -ΟΧΙ ΜΕΓΑΛΗΣ - ΑΛΛΑ ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΑΣ ΚΡΙΣΗΣ ΠΟΥ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΟΧΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΑΓΚΟΣΜΙΑ ΝΑΥΛΑΓΟΡΑ.
ΜΑΚΑΡΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΔΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΦΥΓΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΠΕΡΑΜΑ ΓΙΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΣΥΝΤΟΜΑ...  :Smile:

----------


## pantelis2009

Όλοι αυτό θέλουμε φίλε cpt. mimis, να δουλεύουν τα πλοία και να έχουν δουλειά οι ναυτικοί μας, αλλά τον τελευταίο λόγο τον έχει η εταιρεία του εκάστοτε πλοίου. :Wink:

----------


## cpt. mimis

> Όλοι αυτό θέλουμε φίλε cpt. mimis, να δουλεύουν τα πλοία και να έχουν δουλειά οι ναυτικοί μας, αλλά τον τελευταίο λόγο τον έχει η εταιρεία του εκάστοτε πλοίου.


Η ΑΥΤΟΙ ΠΟΥ ΤΑ ΦΟΡΟΛΟΓΟΥΝ ΣΑΝ ΕΙΔΟΣ ΠΟΛΥΤΕΛΕΙΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΣΑΝ ΜΕΡΟΣ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΑΣ... :roll:

----------


## avvachrist

Ανοιχτά της Ύδρας αυτή τη στιγμή το Aegean Pearl με άγνωστο προορισμό.

----------


## cpt. mimis

> Ανοιχτά της Ύδρας αυτή τη στιγμή το Aegean Pearl με άγνωστο προορισμό.


 Η λογική λέει για Λιβύη, αλλά ποτέ δεν ξέρεις.   :Confused:

----------


## dimixint

Γνωριζετε σε ποια εταιρια ανηκει αυτην την περιοδο το πλοιο?

----------


## cpt. mimis

> Γνωριζετε σε ποια εταιρια ανηκει αυτην την περιοδο το πλοιο?


 Aegean Cargo

----------


## Apostolos

Αύριο το πλοίο θα είναι στον Πειραιά...

----------


## Express Pigasos

> Αύριο το πλοίο θα είναι στον Πειραιά...


χαζη η ερωτηση που θα κανω...οταν λες Πειραια εννοεις ΝΜΔ ε?

----------


## pantelis2009

Το AEGEAN PEARL στις 29-04-2011 όταν είχε βγεί για το δεξαμενισμό του στη μεγάλη του Περάματος.

AEGEAN PEARL 15.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Τελευταίες φορές που ήρθε περιορίστηκε μόνο στο αγκυροβόλιο και στο Κερατσίνι... Δέν νομίζω να κάνει επισκευές... Αλλωστε τα ψωμιά του είναι ελάχιστα :Apologetic:

----------


## cpt. mimis

Όσο έχει ακόμα ναύλο θα την παλέψει, όσο μπορεί. Αν δεν κάνω λάθος τη τελευταία φορά που έκανε επισκευή [ή ότι ήταν αυτό που έκανε] ήταν το 2010 στο Πέραμα.  :Sour:

----------


## Apostolos

Δυστηχώς το πλοιο έχει λίγα ψωμιά. Απο τα παιδιά μέσα ακούω πως χάλασε το καμάρι του Αγαπητού. Πραγματικά όμως είναι χτυσό βαπόρι. Να δώσεις τα σχέδια να ξαναφτιάξουν ένα ίδιο! Λίγο στη μανούβρα να άκουγε και θα ταν τέλειο! Ας βάλουμε μερικές φώτο απο τα παλιά...
PEARL  (1).jpgPEARL  (9).jpgPEARL  (5).jpgPEARL  (10).jpgPEARL  (4).jpg
Στο Ντακάρ                Βαρκελώνη                Κυρίως γκαράζ          Πάνω γκαράζ             Στο Freetown

----------


## Apostolos

Μερικές ακόμα στιγμές

PEARL  (2).jpgPEARL  (3).jpgPEARL  (8).jpgPEARL  (6).jpgPEARL  (7).jpg
Ποσταλίστικα ντεκ...                           Μάχη με τα κυματα     Κάπου στον Ατλαντικο  Γιαπωνέζα Γέφυρα

----------


## cpt. mimis

¶λλο ένα πηδάλιο να είχε θα άκουγε τέλεια....

----------


## Aquaman

Μανουβρα στο λιμανι του Λαυριου τον Δεκεμβρη του 2010.

----------


## pantelis2009

Όταν το AEGEAN PEARL είχε μπει στις 29-04-2011 στη μεγάλη του Περάματος για τη συντήρηση του.

AEGEAN PEARL 06.jpg

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Το Aegean Pearl χτες στην ραδα του Πειραια !!
115_1198.jpg115_1855.jpg

----------


## cpt. mimis

Ακόμα ράδα είναι?

----------


## arxidokimos

το μελλον του????? το γνωριζουμε??

----------


## cpt. mimis

> το μελλον του????? το γνωριζουμε??


Ε ποιο θα είναι....

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ε ποιο θα είναι....


Λες πατρίδα να έχει σύντομα την τύχη του αδελφού του;

----------


## cpt. mimis

> Λες πατρίδα να έχει σύντομα την τύχη του αδελφού του;


Νομίζω πως αυτό έμεινε από τα αδέρφια του αν δεν κάνω λάθος. Ε τι θα τρελαθεί στα ναύλα τώρα??? Μακάρι αλλά οι καιροί είναι "χαλεποί"....

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Νομίζω πως αυτό έμεινε από τα αδέρφια του αν δεν κάνω λάθος. Ε τι θα τρελαθεί στα ναύλα τώρα??? Μακάρι αλλά οι καιροί είναι "χαλεποί"....


Ένα αδελφό είχε,το ΠΟΝΤΟΣ. Τα παράγγειλε ο Χανδρής κ αφού πέρασαν από διάφορους ξένους ,πάλι εδώ κατέληξαν.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το AEGEAN PEARL στις 11-04-2013 δεμένο στη ΝΑΥΣΙ, φωτογραφημένο απο το Γ. Μπρούφας. 

AEGEAN PEARL 22 11-04-2013.jpg

----------


## cpt. mimis

> Το AEGEAN PEARL στις 11-04-2013 δεμένο στη ΝΑΥΣΙ, φωτογραφημένο απο το Γ. Μπρούφας. 
> 
> AEGEAN PEARL 22 11-04-2013.jpg


Κουρασμένο...

----------


## pantelis2009

> Κουρασμένο...


Όπως τα λές είναι φίλε μου. Και μία χθεσινή απο τη ΝΑΥΣΙ. 

AEGEAN PEARL 24 15-04-2013.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Απ' ότι βλέπω στο AIS πρέπει σήμερα να μπήκε στη μεγάλη του Περάματος για συντήρηση.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το AEGEAN PEARL σήμερα στη ΝΑΥΣΙ μετά το δεξαμενισμό του, φωτογραφημένο απο την Κυνόσουρα. Ο γερανός που φαίνετε πίσω του πρέπει να ήταν για τα σωστικά.

AEGEAN PEARL 26 30-04-2013.jpg

----------


## cpt. mimis

Κούκλα έγινε.....

----------


## pantelis2009

Πριν απο λίγο ανέβηκε ξανα στη μεγάλη του Περάματος. Γιατί άραγε;;;;;;

----------


## manolisfissas

Να το  φίλε pantelis 2009 το απόγευμα  που πέρναγα από εκεί το είδα μέσα στην δεξαμενή.


Aegean Pearl 7-5-2013 01.jpg Aegean Pearl 7-5-2013 02.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Και τώρα ξανα έπεσε και τα Ρ/Κ το πάνε στη ΝΑΥΣΙ.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το AEGEAN PEARL σήμερα το πρωΐ στη ΝΑΥΣΙ, χωρίς όνομα στην μία πλευρά τουλάχιστον στη πρύμη. Δυστυχώς απο τη άλλη δεν είδα.
Γιατί άραγε;;;;;;;;

AEGEAN PEARL 28 24-05-2013.jpg

----------


## cpt. mimis

> Το AEGEAN PEARL σήμερα το πρωΐ στη ΝΑΥΣΙ, χωρίς όνομα στην μία πλευρά τουλάχιστον στη πρύμη. Δυστυχώς απο τη άλλη δεν είδα.
> Γιατί άραγε;;;;;;;;
> 
> AEGEAN PEARL 28 24-05-2013.jpg


Φίλε και από την άλλη δεν υπάρχει τίποτα...
Καμιά αλλαγή σημαίας μυρίζει...

----------


## cpt. mimis

Κάτι είδα στο ais για σημαία Πάναμα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Xωρίς να ξέρω κάτι,μου μυρίζει αγορά από ΝΙVER LINES γιά να δουλέψει εκεί που δούλευε ναυλωμένο σε αυτούς.

----------


## Apostolos

Τόσα χρόνια το βαποράκι μια χαρά πήγαινε με την Ελληνική. Απ την στιγμή που οι φωστήρε του Αγαπητού τον βάλανε να αλλάξει σημαια σε Βικέντιους και Μάλτα πήρε την κάτω βόλτα...

----------


## despo

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος σε όλη τη μέχρι τώρα καριέρα του στην Ελλάδα, δεν είχε Ελληνική σημαία ; Πάντως στο ΑΙΣ εμφανίζεται τώρα με Παναμά ...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Αν δεν κάνω λάθος σε όλη τη μέχρι τώρα καριέρα του στην Ελλάδα, δεν είχε Ελληνική σημαία ; Πάντως στο ΑΙΣ εμφανίζεται τώρα με Παναμά ...


Χθες πήγα στο Πέραμα κ είχε βάλει την αγαπημένη σημαία του Κ.Αγαπητού,την...πολύ υπολήψιμη του Αγ.Βικεντίου,μάλιστα :Uncomfortableness: .

----------


## cpt. mimis

> Χθες πήγα στο Πέραμα κ είχε βάλει την αγαπημένη σημαία του Κ.Αγαπητού,την...πολύ υπολήψιμη του Αγ.Βικεντίου,μάλιστα.


Την είδα και εγώ πατριώτη. Αγ. Βικέντιος πια...  :Apologetic:

----------


## avvachrist

Και μάλλον φτάνει το τέλος του αυτές τις μέρες (αν δεν έχει φτάσει ήδη)...

----------


## Apostolos

Περάσαμε τόσα εκει μέσα... Χαρές, λύπες, ταξίδια, αποχαιρετισμους, νέες εικόνες, γνώσεις εμπειρίες... Που να ξέρει ο καθένας το τι κρύβουν μερικές λαμαρίνες...

BARCELONA.JPGATLANTIC.JPGBOW.JPGPERAMA.JPGMERIDIAN.JPG

----------


## giorgos_249

> Περάσαμε τόσα εκει μέσα... Χαρές, λύπες, ταξίδια, αποχαιρετισμους, νέες εικόνες, γνώσεις εμπειρίες... Που να ξέρει ο καθένας το τι κρύβουν μερικές λαμαρίνες...
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 152453Συνημμένο Αρχείο 152454Συνημμένο Αρχείο 152455Συνημμένο Αρχείο 152456Συνημμένο Αρχείο 152457


*Εισαι φοβερος !!! Πολυ ομορφες και σπάνιες φώτος απο ενα πολυ ωραίο πλοίο ! 

Ασχετο με το πλοιο - στην 1η φωτο αυτες οι 2 τσιμεντένιες νησιδες τι εξυπηρετουν ;; Δεν εχω ξαναδει προσωπικα. Ειναι καποιο ειδος τσαμαδούρας σαν αυτες στο Μπάρι ;; ( Αλλα δε βλεπω να εχουν μπίντες επάνω..... )

*

----------


## Apostolos

> *
> Ασχετο με το πλοιο - στην 1η φωτο αυτες οι 2 τσιμεντένιες νησιδες τι εξυπηρετουν ;; 
> 
> *


Δεν ειναι Μπάρι αλλα Βαρκελώνη και σκοπο εχουν την προστασια γέφυρας. Στο screen caption απο το google earth δες απο που ειναι η φώτο με το βέλος. Περίμενα ομως να μου σχολιάσει κάποιος την συνάντηση με το ομοσταυλο απο πίσω  :Wink: 

BRCELONA.jpg

----------


## avvachrist

> Περίμενα ομως να μου σχολιάσει κάποιος την συνάντηση με το ομοσταυλο απο πίσω


Με πρόλαβες φίλε Απόστολε! Το Heaven όταν ακόμη "όργωνε" τα νερά της Μεσογείου...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Με πρόλαβες φίλε Απόστολε! Το Heaven όταν ακόμη "όργωνε" τα νερά της Μεσογείου...


Tης Μεσογείου κ όχι μόνο!

----------


## Eng

Μια απιθανη γαστρα που συνδυαζε RORO και πλοιο υψηλων ταχυτητων..

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Παραγγελία από τον Χανδρή σε μιά εποχή που τα ρο-ρό ήταν σχεδόν άγνωστα σε εμάς κ μαζί με το αδελφό αφού πέρασαν σπό διάφορα χέρια,ξαναγύρισαν σε Έλληνες.

----------


## a.molos

Aegean Pearl.jpgAegean Pearl ....jpgAegean Pearl ..jpgAegean Pearl.jpgΝα θυμηθούμε το  πλοίο σε διάφορες "χρωματικές" εκδόσεις, και να το συγκρίνουμε με άλλα ro/ro.

----------


## ΖΑΜΠΕΤΑΚΗΣ

Για σκράπ τελικά το πλοίο στην Αλιάγα

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Για σκράπ τελικά το πλοίο στην Αλιάγα


TΩΩΡΑΑΑ;; Μα νομίζω από τον περασμένο Φλεβάρη!

----------


## SteliosK

> TΩΩΡΑΑΑ;; Μα νομίζω από τον περασμένο Φλεβάρη!


Σωστά, από τις 11/02/2014

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε μία στη μεγάλη του Περάματος από τα τέλη Απριλίου 2011 (τότε επιτρεπόταν η είσοδος και βγάλαμε ωραίες φωτο).
Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους του θέματος.

AEGEAN PEARL 12.jpg

----------


## Επτάνησος_1989

Δυο φωτογραφιες απο τον τελευταιο του δεξαμενισμο περυσι τον Απριλιο.

----------


## Ellinis

Μια μερική άποψη του πλοίου ως TFL PROGRESS από την περίοδο που ήταν ναυλωμένο από τον Σούτο και έκανε τη γραμμή Βόλο-Συρία. Ανέβηκε σε ομάδα οδηγών φορτηγών στο ΦΒ.

tfl.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μια μερική άποψη του πλοίου ως TFL PROGRESS από την περίοδο που ήταν ναυλωμένο από τον Σούτο και έκανε τη γραμμή Βόλο-Συρία. Ανέβηκε σε ομάδα οδηγών φορτηγών στο ΦΒ.
> 
> tfl.jpg


To πορτοκαλί είναι από την φορεσιά της TFL με την οποία συνεργάστηκε ο Χανδρής.

----------

